# Is it REALLY made in the USA? Do regulations really protect your dog?



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*This is creepy. :afraid:*


Class Action Lawsuit Filed Against Merrick And Purina - Dogs Naturally Magazine



*Okay...this is just shocking! Oy!*

Pet Food Regulations Don't Protect Dogs - Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. The information is disturbing, but important.

For years, I have fed my dogs vegan kibble (v-dog and/or natural balance vegetarian) and supplemented it with pasture-raised meat and eggs that I buy directly from farmers. This avoids any of the suspicious meat ingredients.

Another kibble that is probably trustworthy that contains meat that is Certified Humane is Open Farm. It is new on the market and worth looking into. I've tried their fish and their turkey/chicken formulas and my dogs like them. Expensive but worth it IMO. 

But I am thinking of moving towards more home-cooked and less kibble, if I can find the time to do it. I don't eat processed foods myself, so I am thinking that real food -- veggies, legumes, grains, meat, fish and eggs would be better for my dogs. But kibble is so much easier ...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

peppersb said:


> Thanks for posting this. The information is disturbing, but important.
> 
> For years, I have fed my dogs vegan kibble (v-dog and/or natural balance vegetarian) and supplemented it with pasture-raised meat and eggs that I buy directly from farmers. This avoids any of the suspicious meat ingredients.
> 
> ...


That does sound like it might be better. But the trouble is, how does one _really_ know? After plenty of reading and learning from others, I finally got so_ fed _up, and although a little _chicken,_ :afraid: I decided to _beef _up their diet with fresh, raw food. (because cooking not only kills many important enzymes, vitamins, amino acids etc) but also because it's way easier than cooking. I went cold _turkey _and only occasionally give them some Nature's Variety frozen raw if I'm in a hurry or someone else is going to feed them while I'm gone or something. It's complete. (apparently, eh-hem)

Once you get into the swing of things, it's really not that hard. If you read my past threads, when I first began this mid Dec, you would not believe I'd ever say it is not so hard. LOL. Once you get your freezer full of all kinds of variety of meat and bones, veggies prepared, which takes some work, along with packaging everything in smaller servings, then it's pretty easy for a while until you have to spend some time making smaller meal-sized bags or containers. 

It's some extra work, but it's not that bad. To me, cooking would be adding one more job. And in fact, according to some raw feeders, only meaty bones are needed, some organ meat and some tripe I guess. Me...I'm more comfortable feeding them some steamed, pulverized (Vita Mix) veggies. (so that is cooking but they have to have veggies broken down) Large variety of meats is key. And bones. And organ meat. Some eggs and fish too. 

Anyhow, I think anything that anyone does to reduce or eliminate commercial food that we don't know what the hell is in it, is always an improvement.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Regulations mean little no matter where one is located if there is no enforcement. There are so many problems in the US food supply for people that I don't know what switching dogs away from prepared dog food (if it is made in the US) to food meant for human consumption actually does for their safety. Think about how many recalls of meats, outbreaks of _E. coli_ and the like occur in our food supply chain regularly. I certainly agree that eating food with ingredients from other places is not necessarily good for us or our companion animals. I'm just not sure how much better many things are even when produced here.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I had heard in the past that all the vitamins that are in dog food, and also for human consumption are from China. The food may be 'manufactured' here, but the 'ingredients' can come from anywhere and in the case of vitamins .....more likely than not, they are from China!


An article about this:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Molly, yes that is another part of it and to my understanding is what underlies the recent news about Blue Buffalo.

It isn't just vitamins either, but many prescription drugs too.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I did read the the AAFCO was revisiting labeling this year to make it more transparent for consumers. That's a start. I'm really more interested in them reviewing their nutritional requirements for our obligate carnivore pets. As Lily CD mentioned, everything falls apart without compliance by manufacturers and lack of enforcement. Sad that competitors are filling that role through litigation.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> Regulations mean little no matter where one is located if there is no enforcement. There are so many problems in the US food supply for people that I don't know what switching dogs away from prepared dog food (if it is made in the US) to food meant for human consumption actually does for their safety. Think about how many recalls of meats, outbreaks of _E. coli_ and the like occur in our food supply chain regularly. I certainly agree that eating food with ingredients from other places is not necessarily good for us or our companion animals. I'm just not sure how much better many things are even when produced here.


I think that is why so many people now refuse to eat factory farmed meat -- for their own health and safety, for the good of the environment, for humane treatment of animals and to support family farmers who want to do things right. I know the names of the people who raise the meat that I eat. I trust them, and I have visited most (but not all) of their farms. 

For more info, see the documentary Food, Inc. and/or the following web sites:
Eat Wild
Sustainable Table | Welcome to Sustainable Table


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Unfortunately we (and many other people) in the US do not have the option of knowing the farmers from whom our food comes. I do buy organic meats, dairy and most produce, and raise my own eggs from my organically husbanded chickens. Consider thought that many people in poorer neighborhoods of NYC, Phillie, DC and other large US cities have no fresh produce available at all. It is a precarious time we live in and you are a lucky person peppersb.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> Unfortunately we (and many other people) in the US do not have the option of knowing the farmers from whom our food comes. I do buy organic meats, dairy and most produce, and raise my own eggs from my organically husbanded chickens. Consider thought that many people in poorer neighborhoods of NYC, Phillie, DC and other large US cities have no fresh produce available at all. It is a precarious time we live in and you are a lucky person peppersb.


Love the fact that you raise your own eggs -- so much better for you than grocery store eggs.

I don't know about NY and DC, but in Philly, the Food Trust has been doing an amazing job of bringing farmers markets to all parts of the city. From their web site:

The Food Trust, in partnership with Get Healthy Philly, operates more than 25 farmers' markets in Philadelphia, including Clark Park Farmers' Market, Philly's oldest year-round market, and Headhouse Farmers' Market, the city's largest outdoor market. Many of The Food Trust's farmers' markets are located in neighborhoods that otherwise lack access to healthy foods and accept SNAP (food stamp) benefits and Philly Food Bucks to make fruits and vegetables affordable to everyone. Zoom in on the map above to find your nearest market or sort the markets by day by clicking on a day of the week.

These are farmer's markets that have real farmers selling their meat and produce, so you can get to know them and ask them questions. For more info, see: The Food Trust | At Farmers' Markets

Of course, not everyone everywhere can have access to farms or farmers markets where they can buy healthy food directly from a farmer. And price is often a problem. So yes! I am a lucky person. But thanks to Food Trust in Philly, huge progress is being made in making healthy food accessible to more and more people.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

peppersb said:


> Love the fact that you raise your own eggs -- so much better for you than grocery store eggs.
> 
> I don't know about NY and DC, but in Philly, the Food Trust has been doing an amazing job of bringing farmers markets to all parts of the city. From their web site:
> 
> ...






> These are farmer's markets that have real farmers selling their meat and produce, so you can get to know them and ask them questions. For more info, see: The Food Trust | At Farmers' Markets


This prompted me to take a look in my state, in particular near me for farms where one can get some decent food. There's this for Washington: Eat Wild - Washington So if anyone is from Wa, there you have it. Some of those places are right near me! I bet they're expensive, but it wouldn't hurt to eat less meat (for us) and save most of it for the dogs. lol. I live in an area that is very farmy. In fact, Wa is a big agriculture state. So, I'm going to look into it more...to get better food. Thanks for your post. It just sort of struck a cord for me.

Actually Pa, at least, use to be (I don't now how it is now...maybe you can tell me) a very big game state. My Dad grew up in PA and was an avid hunter. It would be neat to get some wild meat. In Idaho where I use to live, everyone hunted game and put what they could in their freezers. They probably do here too...more in eastern Wa though I think.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> This prompted me to take a look in my state, in particular near me for farms where one can get some decent food. There's this for Washington: Eat Wild - Washington So if anyone is from Wa, there you have it. Some of those places are right near me! I bet they're expensive, but it wouldn't hurt to eat less meat (for us) and save most of it for the dogs. lol. I live in an area that is very farmy. In fact, Wa is a big agriculture state. So, I'm going to look into it more...to get better food. Thanks for your post. It just sort of struck a cord for me.


There is a similar Eat Wild page for any state. So no matter where you live, you can see what is available. A few pointers:
-- Look for meat that is "pasture-raised" or "grass fed." No feed lots. It is better for you, better for the animals, better for the environment, and this kind of meat is typically raised by family farmers not big corporations.
-- Many small family farms are careful about things like not using pesticides and using healthy ways of farming but they do not go to the expense of becoming certified organic. So don't worry too much if they cannot tell you that they are officially organic. Ask them about their practices.
-- Meat that comes from small family farms usually comes frozen. This may seem strange at first if you are not used to it. But it is actually very convenient to be able to pull a pound of frozen ground beef out of the freezer and defrost as needed. Frozen meat is especially nice if you need to travel to get to the farm. Before farmers market were as common in this area as they are now, I used to drive 3 hours (round trip) to a farm and pick up a freezer full of meat that would last a month or two. 
-- I strongly recommend beef heart for the dogs. It is muscle meat and just as good for them as steak but a lot cheaper. You may need to ask a farmer to bring it to the market for you. Beef liver is good too. Also chicken or turkey liver, hearts and gizzards are great for the dogs but sometimes need to be special ordered.
-- Grass fed meat tastes fabulous! Ditto for eggs from grass fed hens. Yum.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

I am really surprised that there is a lawsuit over this. I have though it common knowledge that just because it says 'made in the USA' it does not mean 'SOURCED from the USA'....I don't see how this can possibly hold up in court. I kind of rolled my eyes when I saw it...


----------

